# iPhone 5s - UAE Compatible?



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone know if the new iPhone 5s is compatible in the UAE?

It isn't launching here yet and I'm thinking of getting it when I go home for Eid but I remember when the 5 originally came out it didn't work here....don't want to pay £££ for something that won't work 

Thanks

Sherry


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

5herry said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if the new iPhone 5s is compatible in the UAE?
> 
> ...


Why wasn't it compatible? There doesn't seem to be any reason it shouldn't be.  Mine worked (bought it in Canada)

Maybe Apple could help?


----------



## SherifSleem (Dec 26, 2012)

didn't work !!!! 
you mean that the mobile are not working with local network providers right ?

when back to your country buy "unlocked iPhone" and it will work perfectly in UAE


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

SherifSleem said:


> didn't work !!!!
> you mean that the mobile are not working with local network providers right ?
> 
> when back to your country buy "unlocked iPhone" and it will work perfectly in UAE


Yes it should work if it's unlocked. If your iPhone5 is locked, maybe there is a way to unlock it?


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

The phone would be unlocked but my question is to do with the LTE Band Support and whether Du / Etisalat would support it.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The US LTE network is not the same, not sure about the UK.


----------



## SherifSleem (Dec 26, 2012)

5herry said:


> The phone would be unlocked but my question is to do with the LTE Band Support and whether Du / Etisalat would support it.


Both Etisalat & DU run on LTE Band 3 (1800 MHz). Source: Wikipedia

So considering what's stated on Apple site: Apple - iPhone 5 - View countries with supported LTE networks. 
Model A1532 (CDMA) for Iphone 5C and Model A1533 (CDMA) for Iphone 5S would work here in UAE as they support 1800 MHZ. 
BUT must be Unlocked .


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Some uae website is already advertising the 5C as "on hand" with a 150$ markup on top of the advertised price in the US ...

I suppose that the prices will become decent here even before the official local launch ...



5herry said:


> It isn't launching here yet and I'm thinking of getting it when I go home for Eid


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

SherifSleem said:


> Model A1532 (CDMA) for Iphone 5C and Model A1533 (CDMA) for Iphone 5S would work here in UAE as they support 1800 MHZ.
> BUT must be Unlocked .


Careful, UAE is a GSM not CDMA network.

5herry for your purposes a 5c/5s model working, eg. on Vodafone UK, will work here.


----------



## SherifSleem (Dec 26, 2012)

ziokendo said:


> Careful, UAE is a GSM not CDMA network.
> 
> 5herry for your purposes a 5c/5s model working, eg. on Vodafone UK, will work here.


Yes u r right , UAE is a GSM 
also i noticed today that jado pado release the new iphone 5S
Apple iPhone 5s 16GB Space Grey | 16GB | JadoPado.com - A Really Well Kept Shopping Secret. Seriously.
Apple iPhone 5s 64GB Space Grey | 64GB | JadoPado.com - A Really Well Kept Shopping Secret. Seriously.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

SherifSleem said:


> Yes u r right , UAE is a GSM
> also i noticed today that **** pado release the new iphone 5S


Yeah , a couple of store are releasing the phone via grey market at a significant premium and without specifying the model number , what to say : a fool and his money ....


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to respond


----------



## muntaha (Jun 12, 2013)

All 5S models are compatible with Du/Etisalat LTE bands over here.

make sure you buy and unlocked one.

PM me if you need help getting one unlocked officially.

also by stating that 5 was not working here, did you mean it didnt get signal at all or didnt get the LTE signal?

pls clarify!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

muntaha said:


> ...PM me if you need help getting one unlocked officially...


short of buying direct from Apple, how do you propose getting a locked phone from a carrier *officially* unlocked so soon to launch?


----------



## muntaha (Jun 12, 2013)

imac said:


> short of buying direct from Apple, how do you propose getting a locked phone from a carrier *officially* unlocked so soon to launch?


The imei are sent by Apple to the carrier which are stored in the carrier database ass well as Apple database.

when you unlock an iphone ''officially'(technically through iTunes), you flag the imei as Factory unlocked directly on Apple Servers.

Lots of resellers are alreasy selling unlocks for 5S and 5C on AT&T............


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a UK iphone 5 unlocked - works just fine here, no issues at all. I don't understand why people would wait and get a UAE territory phone, when it won't have FaceTime of other onboard applications installed. Just get a US or UK one.


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

bought from jadopado and works like a charm! as long as you buy unlocked from wherever and is GSM it will work. Enjoy the new Camera, my fav enhancement!


----------



## a2zt (Oct 27, 2013)

*urgent advise*



ak1309 said:


> bought from jadopado and works like a charm! as long as you buy unlocked from wherever and is GSM it will work. Enjoy the new Camera, my fav enhancement!


Hey good to know you are happy with your purchase. I needed your advise:

- Are you using it with du or etisalat?
- Which model is it? A1530 or A1533?
- Are you getting good LTE coverage?

Your quick response will be appreciated.

Thanks,
a2zT


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

a2zt said:


> Hey good to know you are happy with your purchase. I needed your advise:
> 
> - Are you using it with du or etisalat?
> - Which model is it? A1530 or A1533?
> ...


These are both very good questions. A shame there was no response. 

Jadopado claim they have 1530, which should have good coverage here, but it would be good to have this confirmed by an end-user

Also check whether it comes with a UAE suitable plug. I have purchased from Jadopado before, then had to spend another 100aed on a suitable plug, negating any saving. 

Jadopado won't confirm the plug, as the box is sealed.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Has anyone bought the iphone 5s from jadopado? Their website gives all the 4 model numbers, so not sure whether anyone has had problems with the LTE not being supported on the phone bought from them.
The apple store says 2-3 weeks of delivery time, and I would rather have it sooner than later.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Has anyone bought the iphone 5s from jadopado? Their website gives all the 4 model numbers, so not sure whether anyone has had problems with the LTE not being supported on the phone bought from them.
> The apple store says 2-3 weeks of delivery time, and I would rather have it sooner than later.


Yes, I bought a model 1530 from them. 
It is technically for the Asian region. 
It works perfectly here (UAE), Germany, Qatar and Bahrain so far. LTE speeds.
I get 48megabits download, 13.3 upload. (Via speedtest.net)

I've bought from Jadopado many times before & have only had one problem. To their credit, they offered to refund or replace the product, I took a replacement & never had a problem after that.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the input !


----------



## Joe201 (Nov 13, 2013)

Iphone 5s has the chip-set to support all LTE bands all over the world not like iphone 5 s which has different models with different chip-sets. 

5 (850 MHz)
8 (900 MHz)
13 (700c MHz)
17 (700b MHz)
19 (800 MHz)
20 (800 DD)
25 (1900 MHz)

all of these bands are supported in iphone 5s


----------



## Mcgyverhot (Nov 15, 2013)

I have unlocked iphone 5s A1533 but unfortunately, from the day i bought it 3 weeks ago,i still could not get 4g connection under Etisalat, however, Using DU , the LTE works fine. I also changed etisalat sim several times but to no avail. Anyone encountered the same?


----------

